# Furacão DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)



## Vince (20 Jul 2008 às 16:53)

No mar das Caraíbas formou-se o 4ª sistema tropical da época no Atlântico, classificado como *Tempestade Tropical DOLLY*. 
Os antecedentes da Dolly estão no tópico de seguimento geral.

A Dolly vai atravessar amanhã o Yukatan/México. A intensidade prevista pela NHC é de Tempestade Tropical mas é possível que o seja com mais intensidade. É uma zona com água bastante quente propícia a desenvolvimentos intensos embora a Dolly ainda não esteja perfeitamente organizada, a convecção mais profunda está um pouco deslocada para Oeste do centro da circulação. 
Eu pessoalmente acredito que chegue a Furacão mas a previsão oficial é para já de tempestade tropical no Yukatan.














> *TROPICAL STORM DOLLY SPECIAL ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042008
> 1145 AM EDT SUN JUL 20 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

*Tormenta Tropical Dolly se forma en el Caribe*

La tormenta tropical Dolly se formó el domingo en el occidente del Mar Caribe y el Centro Nacional de Huracanes emitió un aviso de advertencia por tormenta tropical para una zona en la península mexicana de Yucatán que va desde su frontera con Belice hasta la ciudad de Campeche, en la costa del Golfo de México. A las 11.45 de la mañana hora de la costa este (1545 GMT), el vórtice del meteoro se ubicaba a 370 kilómetros (230 millas) al sureste de la isla mexicana de Cozumel. Sus vientos máximos sostenidos eran de 72 kilómetros por hora (45 mph).
Dolly se movía con dirección al noreste a 27 kph (17 mph) y los meteorólogos esperan que siga en la misma dirección durante los próximos dos días. Dolly es la cuarta tormenta tropical de la temporada de huracanes del Atlántico, que termina el 30 de noviembre.

Chronicle en Español


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 09:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

A Dolly não está a provocar problemas de maior no Yukatan. O sistema nunca se organizou convenientemente, manteve-se bastante assimétrico com a maior parte da convecção e os ventos a norte do centro.

A interação com Terra parece ter enfraquecido e relocalizado o anterior centro da circulação à superficie, estando agora este no extremo norte do Yukatan.

Como a Dolly é assimétrica a maior parte dos ventos mais fortes acabam por estar no mar.


Anterior trajecto e campo de vento previsto, e a relocalização do centro:













Radar de Cancun:







Uma vez regressado ao mar, no Golfo do México, a história poderá ser diferente, tudo dependendo de que forma a Dolly se vai reorganizar nas próximas horas e dias, sendo provável um im pacto como furacão no México e/ou Texas. A localização exacta e a intensidade com que o fará ainda é bastante imprevisível.


----------



## Carlos Araujo (21 Jul 2008 às 10:34)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

È a primeira vez que uso o vosso Forum. 
Por isso não sei se estou a seguir as regras correctamente. 
Mas precisava da v/ opinião:

Tenho Viagem marcada para passar ferias em Puerto Juarez, Mexico, no próximo dia 4 a 11 de Agosto de 2008. Vi as noticias de que há um furacão previsto para o Golfo do México. Pedia que me informassem se esta tempestade naquelas datas ainda estará activa.

Agradeço v/ informação, para eventualmente trocar de destino


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



Carlos Araujo disse:


> È a primeira vez que uso o vosso Forum.
> Por isso não sei se estou a seguir as regras correctamente.
> Mas precisava da v/ opinião:
> 
> ...



Olá, 
Esta tempestade tropical está hoje a afectar sem gravidade os estados mexicanos do Yukatan e Quintana Roo onde julgo que fica Puerto Juarez.
Se reparares no mapa com o trajecto no meu post anterior (mais acima) vês que ela se desloca para o Golfo do México e a partir de Quarta e Quinta-feira afectará novamente o México (mas do lado de lá do Golfo) e/ou o Texas provavelmente já como Furacão, morrendo depois aí após entrar em terra. É sobre isso que falam as notícias.

Quanto à semana 4-11 de Agosto, conforme tenho dito no tópico generalista «Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)», faltam duas semanas, não é possível avançar previsões a esta distância. Vai passando por esse tópico até lá, e dá também uma olhadela nalgumas dicas neste outro tópico da climatologia da época de furacões no Atlântico. 
A única coisa que posso arriscar é que para esta semana não há nada no horizonte para essa região. A semana seguinte é muito cedo para saber.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

Nova missão de reconhecimento, a 9ª a decorrer à Dolly num avião P3 Orion da NOAA. Neste momento estão a tentar a localizar com exactidão o centro da circulação à superficie e em que estado ficou depois de ter passado sobre terra. Essa informação é muito importante para depois alimentar os modelos com os dados correctos.






Bravos homens e mulheres que voam nestas tempestades de onde todos os outros fogem e poucas pessoas sabem o trabalho arriscado e valioso que fazem.

Há convecção profunda mas por sorte é praticamente toda no mar, de terra assiste-se a grandes trovoadas no mar. Em Cancun praticamente não há vento neste momento.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

Ainda sobre os Hurricane Hunters, muito curiosa a imagem de hoje.

Temos um avião da NOAA, um P3 Orion a voar desde o meio da manhã depois de descolar da Florida, avião esse que localizou o centro próximo da costa há umas 3 horas atrás.. 
Esse avião está agora a regressar pois já está há mais de 6 horas no ar, mas antes disso lançou 7 sondas no trajecto previsto para a Dolly.

Entretanto vindo da zona de New Orleans está a chegar outro avião que vai render o da NOAA, este é da Força Aérea americana que vai novamente percorrer várias vezes a tempestade e recolher mais dados. Uma autêntica ponte aérea a estudar a Dolly desde há uns dias.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 01:55)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

A Dolly só agora conseguiu tornar-se em termos de estrutura minimamente perfeita, com um centro da circulação coincidente com a circulação nos niveis mais altos e  com a convecção a atacar esse centro, possibilitando que talvez nas próximas horas consiga construir o CDO (central dense overcast). Se a estrutura tropical essencial está melhor, em termos de organização do sistema todo o sector sudoeste é bastante deficiente mas deverá melhorar nas próximas horas com o sistema a ganhar finalmente uma simetria que nunca teve até aqui.

Vai de certeza chegar a Furacão nas próximas horas mas dada a distância da costa é dificil que tenha tempo para chegar a ser um grande furacão  Cat 3 ou 4 por exemplo, a não ser que aconteça algum fenónomo de intensificação explosiva até lá. As previsões tem apontado para um landfall na fronteira do México com os EUA, durante a tarde era mais EUA (Texas), agora com as últimas medições  ainda não "digeridas" pelos modelos talvez seja mais México.






Agora um offtopic, estou a achar curiosa a evolução dos mercados do petróleo ontem e hoje, que tem estado a descer há bastantes dias e apesar de algum subida com a Dolly não estão a reagir nervosamente em alta apesar da evacuação decretada hoje em muitas plataformas do Golfo, o que talvez demonstre que o preço do petróleo encontrou finalmente um patamar estável nos $130/barril um pouco imune às crises.


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Jul 2008 às 09:47)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



Vince disse:


> Agora um offtopic, estou a achar curiosa a evolução dos mercados do petróleo ontem e hoje, que tem estado a descer há bastantes dias e apesar de algum subida com a Dolly não estão a reagir nervosamente em alta apesar da evacuação decretada hoje em muitas plataformas do Golfo, o que talvez demonstre que o preço do petróleo encontrou finalmente um patamar estável nos $130/barril um pouco imune às crises.



A grande maioria das plataformas fica ao largo da Louisiana e Texas Oriental/Central, muito menos Texas Ocidental. Se a tempestade fosse um furacão de Cat. 3 ou 4 e se dirigisse para lá, a esta hora o preço do petróleo estaria certamente a trepar bem alto


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 10:25)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



José M. Sousa disse:


> A grande maioria das plataformas fica ao largo da Louisiana e Texas Oriental/Central, muito menos Texas Ocidental. Se a tempestade fosse um furacão de Cat. 3 ou 4 e se dirigisse para lá, a esta hora o preço do petróleo estaria certamente a trepar bem alto



Sim, não duvido nada disso, mas como os mercados andaram nervosos nos últimos meses já vi mais movimento por muito menos. Como nos últimos dias até havia modelos que davam a Dolly como "major hurricane", a certa altura até com impacto mais a norte, esperava mais nervosismo. As plataformas requerem bastante tempo para serem "desligadas" e depois evacuadas e as decisões geralmente tem que ser tomadas com uma antecedência bastante grande e ainda sem grande fiabilidade nas previsões. Alguns dos melhores meteorogistas tropicais do sector privado trabalham nesta industria por isso mesmo, há quem diga que são os melhores dos melhores, muito bem pagos pois as decisões que tomam são de grande responsabilidade dados os custos astronómicos que implicam.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 10:38)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

A Dolly continua a intensificar-se, continua a desenvolver o CDO, a pressão desceu para 997 mb. O NHC prevê que chegue a furacão Cat1 apenas na madrugada de amanhã pouco antes do landfall no México próximo da fronteira com o Texas.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

A pressão da Dolly desceu para 993mb registados há poucos minutos por uma sonda largada por um Recon. Vento máximo estimado em 55kt à superficie. Não falta muito para furacão, mais alguns mb de pressão e 9kt no vento.


----------



## Carlos Araujo (22 Jul 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

Não sei intrepretar a imagem com a previsao de evolução.
Será correcto pensar que a deslocação vai ser no sentido de terra ou tende a regressar ao ponto de partida?


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 14:57)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



Carlos Araujo disse:


> Não sei intrepretar a imagem com a previsao de evolução.
> Será correcto pensar que a deslocação vai ser no sentido de terra ou tende a regressar ao ponto de partida?



Se reparar, tem a hora e dia da semana em inglês. 7AM Tue, ou seja, 7AM locais Tuesday/Terça-feira, ou seja hoje, a localização actual quando foi emitido o último aviso pelo NHC no site oficial: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

No final do trajecto, o ciclone tropical morre no interior do México (os ciclones tropicais dissipam-se em Terra) na Sexta-feira (1 AM Frid = Friday)

O cone que vê na imagem é o cone de incerteza, quanto mais dias no futuro menor a fiabilidade da previsão quanto ao trajecto, daí o cone se alargar com o tempo. O trajecto previsto oficialmente é a linha central preta, mas é perfeitamente natural o trajecto acabar por ir um pouco mais para norte ou sul dentro da área delimitada a branco no cone.

Para além disso tem ainda o tipo de tempestade, da mais fraca para a mais forte, tem "D", Depressão, "S" de Storm/Tempestade Tropical e "H" de hurricane/Furacão. Em furacão tem ainda outras 5 categorias, de 1 a 5 (escala saffir simpson). A Dolly à partida chegará apenas a Furacão categoria 1 ou 2 dado que não tem muito mais tempo e espaço para evoluir mais.
Ou seja, se olhar novamente para a imagem vê que a Dolly hoje é uma Tempestade tropical ("S") e está previsto chegar a Furacão ("H") pouco antes de atingir o México e o Texas. A partir daí enfraquecerá e acabará por dissipar-se por estar em Terra.

Espero ter ajudado.






Mas como referi, pode esquecer esta Dolly, mantenha-se atento nos próximos dias no outro tópico generalista.


----------



## Carlos Araujo (22 Jul 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

Agradeço imenso a sua explicação, e de facto já aprendi alguma coisa hoje.

Vou seguir a sua recomendação.

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 20:34)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

A Dolly está à beira de se tornar um Furacão Cat1. As últimas medições apontam para 988mb no centro embora ainda não tenham sido encontrados ventos de furacão 64 kt (118.5km/h) à superficie mas não deve faltar muito para os encontrarem.

Já construiu o olho embora este esteja um pouco aberto a sudoeste.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 22:08)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

A Dolly já é Furacão Categoria 1, a pressão continua a baixar de cada vez que o avião de reconhecimento lança uma sonda no centro. Neste momento 986mb e 65kt de vento estimado à superficie.








*Radar de Brownsville, Texas.*











*Radar:*

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BRO&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=no
http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=BRO


*Webcams*

http://coastalsurfing.com/?page_id=5
http://www.corpusbeach.com/portacam2.htm
http://www.blake.com/baycam/baycam.jpg
http://www.spadre.com/beachcam.htm
http://www.spadre.com/surfcam.htm
http://www.spadre.com/baycam.htm
http://www.matagordabay.com/
http://www.kristv.com/Global/Link.asp?L=167089
http://www.cctexas.com/webcam/
http://www.matagordatourism.com/marketcam.htm
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/texas/corpuschristi/


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

Mais uma imagem interessante, dois aviões, um da NOAA e outro da Força aérea muito próximos um do outro. O da FA vai embora daqui a pouco e o NOAA está a chegar. 






A Bertha entretanto baixou a pressão para 984mb.


----------



## litlestorm (23 Jul 2008 às 00:50)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

Olá,
acabei de entrar no fórum... estou muito preocupada é que tenho viagem marcada para sexta-feita dia 25 para o México (mais precisamente Yucatan) durante 7 dias e tenho até amanhã para decidir se altero ou não o destino. 

Apesar do Dolly estar a passar...(digo eu) será que ainda representa algum "perigo" na zona para onde vou? E em termos de clima, ainda influência (ou seja, continua a chover)?! Por favor ajudem-me... 

Mudo de destino...ou o tempo deve melhorar em Yucatan?!

Não sabia como as coisas funcionavam e coloquei um tópico sobre este assunto...Sorry!

Desculpem a intromissão!


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 00:54)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

Uma coisa que nunca tinha visto na vida, de certeza que nunca deve ter acontecido antes.  Os dois aviões voaram para o centro juntos. Estou curioso em saber porque o fizeram, deve haver alguma explicação em fazerem tal coisa.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 01:00)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



litlestorm disse:


> Olá,
> acabei de entrar no fórum... estou muito preocupada é que tenho viagem marcada para sexta-feita dia 25 para o México (mais precisamente Yucatan) durante 7 dias e tenho até amanhã para decidir se altero ou não o destino.
> 
> Apesar do Dolly estar a passar...(digo eu) será que ainda representa algum "perigo" na zona para onde vou? E em termos de clima, ainda influência (ou seja, continua a chover)?! Por favor ajudem-me...
> ...




Olá,

Sim a Dolly já passou ontem no Yukatan não houve problema absolutamente nenhum. Se vais já no sábado parece-me bem, não há nada no horizonte e costuma dizer-se que a melhor altura para ir para estes destinos é logo a seguir à passagem dum sistema tropical.

Agora ninguém te pode garantir que não apareça nada daqui a uns dias, mas como estás já quase de partida estás na posição mais confortável pois não há nada previsto até onde as previsões são fiáveis, uns 4 ou 5 dias. 

Mas garantias ninguém pode dar a ninguém, muito menos no tempo tropical, vai estando atenta ao tópico generalista dos furacões no Atlântico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...-furacoes-atlantico-2008-a-1877-new-post.html


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jul 2008 às 01:02)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



Vince disse:


> Uma coisa que nunca tinha visto na vida, de certeza que nunca deve ter acontecido antes.  Os dois aviões voaram para o centro juntos. Estou curioso em saber porque o fizeram, deve haver alguma explicação em fazerem tal coisa.



boas

onde estás a ver isso ? 

sem duvida que tem de haver um motivo qualquer uma nova maneira de rastreio  em diferentes altitudes ? 

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jul 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



Vince disse:


> Uma coisa que nunca tinha visto na vida, de certeza que nunca deve ter acontecido antes.  Os dois aviões voaram para o centro juntos. Estou curioso em saber porque o fizeram, deve haver alguma explicação em fazerem tal coisa.



boas

onde estás a ver isso ? 

sem duvida que tem de haver um motivo qualquer uma nova maneira de rastreio  em diferentes altitudes ? 

 o avião do NOAA está sempre a mesma altitude o da FA ou AF  esta a baixar entrou com 3160 e agopra na ultima imagem que colocas está nos 2997
o da NOAA está mais rápido pelo que parece já está a marcar ventos contrários aos de entrada.

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jul 2008 às 01:15)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



litlestorm disse:


> Olá,
> acabei de entrar no fórum... estou muito preocupada é que tenho viagem marcada para sexta-feita dia 25 para o México (mais precisamente Yucatan) durante 7 dias e tenho até amanhã para decidir se altero ou não o destino.
> 
> Apesar do Dolly estar a passar...(digo eu) será que ainda representa algum "perigo" na zona para onde vou? E em termos de clima, ainda influência (ou seja, continua a chover)?! Por favor ajudem-me...
> ...



boas 

não sei se ajudo mas aqui fica um link com algumas cidades Mexicanas e com as previsões, etc.

http://www.weather.com/search/enhan...red&from=searchbox&where=mexico&wxGoButton=GO

abraços


----------



## litlestorm (23 Jul 2008 às 09:48)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*

Obrigada pelas respostas!!!

Vou passar pelo site que me forneceram e espero que as previsões sejam boas...


----------



## Redfish (23 Jul 2008 às 10:20)

A Dolly prepara-se para fazer o Land Lall sobre a fronteira do Mexico e USA, nas proximas horas...
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/weather/07/23/hurricane.dolly/index.html


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 10:48)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)*



Vince disse:


> Uma coisa que nunca tinha visto na vida, de certeza que nunca deve ter acontecido antes.  Os dois aviões voaram para o centro juntos. Estou curioso em saber porque o fizeram, deve haver alguma explicação em fazerem tal coisa.



Um explicação para aquilo de ontem.
Depois de passar o centro um dos aviões efectuou uma curva apertada de 90 graus depois de chegar ao centro, permitindo assim criar um perfil horizontal da tempestade em 2 quadrantes em simultaneo a partir do centro. É essa a explicação. 

E também me informaram que não era inédito, durante o Furacão Rita em Setembro de 2005 chegaram a estar 4 aviões no mesmo Furacão, dois da NOAA, um da FA e outro da Marinha.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 10:55)

O Furacão Dolly é um furacão categoria 1 na escala de Saffir Simpson mas tem vindo a intensificar-se. A pressão manteve-se estável algumas horas mas na última leitura (feita há cerca de 1 hora atrás) caiu para 976mb. Os ventos mais intensos são de 140km/h e rajadas superiores.



> AIR FORCE HURRICANE HUNTER DROPSONDE OBSERVATIONS INDICATE THAT THE
> CENTRAL PRESSURE HAS FALLEN TO 976 MB...A RATHER SIGNIFICANT
> DECREASE OVER THE PAST COUPLE OF HOURS.  ALTHOUGH THE SFMR...
> DROPSONDE...AND FLIGHT-LEVEL WIND MEASUREMENTS UP TO NOW HAVE
> ...



A parede do olho, onde estão os ventos mais intensos, está agora a começar a interagir com Terra. Durante as últimas horas a tempestade tem também provocado a ocorrência de vários pequenos tornados.


*Radar de Brownsville, Texas*


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 11:50)

A Dolly definitivamente está a passar por uma grande intensificação.
O olho aclarou pela primeira vez agora nas imagens de satélite IR.








Em redor do olho aparentemente circulam vários mesociclones, uma coisa bastante má, pois podem conter tornados. A quando do devastador furacão Andrew de 1992 foram Tornados gerados por mesociclones que provocaram os estragos mais violentos.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 12:16)

Duas sondas lançadas há poucos minutos indicam que a Dolly já é furacão Cat2. 
Uma foi largada no olho indicando que a pressão desceu para 972mb e a outra na parede do olho registou ventos de 82kt (153km/h), apenas a 1kt de ser considerado categoria 2, portanto irrelevante.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 12:31)

Já chegaram os resultados da 3ª sonda. O vento na parede norte é mais intenso que na sul.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 13:12)

Brutal. A pressão caiu para 967mb


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 13:50)

A primeira imagem do nascer do dia:


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 14:17)

Já deve estar muito perto da categoria 2!!


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 14:26)

Segundo estes dados estará mesmo na fronteira entre a categoria 1 e 2 foi um grande desenvolvimento 








Category Two Hurricane: 
Winds 96-110 mph (83-95 kt or 154-177 km/hr).


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 14:34)

Sim, os ventos medidos tem estado na fronteira mas a pressão é típicamente de um Cat2 há algum tempo. 

E continua a descer .... 964 mb...


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 14:44)

Felizmente não entrou numa zona muito povoada!


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 17:14)

A Dolly foi considerada Cat2 pelas 16:00 horas baseado nos dados que fui deixando nas últimas horas.
A pressão talvez tenha descido até aos 962mb , é essa a última estimativa de há pouco tempo embora não tenha sido feita com uma sonda.
Deve ter sido o pico de intensidade pois a parede do olho já apresenta rupturas a norte, começa a entrar algum ar seco terreste no sistema, também já não era sem tempo após tanta interacção com terra.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 18:05)

Como esperava, com a ruptura da parede encheu um pouco para 967mb .

Imagens em directo na Fox News a partir de um veiculo de reportagem na South Padre Island, uma ilha em frente a Port Isabel:

 Fox News Video


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 19:04)

Vince disse:


> Imagens em directo na Fox News a partir de um veiculo de reportagem na South Padre Island, uma ilha em frente a Port Isabel:
> 
> Fox News Video



Caiu a ligação, a Fox mudou o streaming para outro local.
South Padre Island y Port Isabel estão a sofrer os piores efeitos da Dolly.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2008 às 21:28)

A Dolly devido ao movimento muito lento continua a massacrar a região onde fez o landfall. O olho ainda não está totalmente em terra.






Estimativa da precipitação *acumulada* por radar das últimas horas:
(nota: 14 polegadas são 355 mm !)


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2008 às 11:01)

Um video da Dolly em Port Isabel:


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2008 às 12:39)

Bem efeito coriolis perfeitinho  boas fotos e video


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2009 às 15:16)

Um vídeo que encontrei da DOLLY, com um storm chaser imune ao vento, tipo super-herói  Se calhar o peso ajuda 
(a partir do minuto 4, e vale a pena ir directamente ao tube para ver em HD)


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2009 às 15:28)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo que encontrei da DOLLY, com um storm chaser imune ao vento, tipo super-herói  Se calhar o peso ajuda
> (a partir do minuto 4, e vale a pena ir directamente ao tube para ver em HD)



Este individuo tem sérios problemas


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2009 às 15:51)

Brutal, nunca mais foi o mesmo


----------



## trepkos (5 Mar 2009 às 16:05)

Ele há malucos para tudo 

Eu imagino o que faria Dolly em Portugal


----------



## Minho (5 Mar 2009 às 16:54)

Definitivamente o vento levou-lhe o cérebro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2009 às 17:52)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo que encontrei da DOLLY, com um storm chaser imune ao vento, tipo super-herói  Se calhar o peso ajuda
> (a partir do minuto 4, e vale a pena ir directamente ao tube para ver em HD)
> 
> O Homem Deve de ser Maluquinho não


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2009 às 19:25)

Acho que vou andar o resto da semana a ver o video, é mesmo magnifico, é uma potência extraordinária, quem me dera lá estar


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Mar 2009 às 20:16)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo que encontrei da DOLLY, com um storm chaser imune ao vento, tipo super-herói  Se calhar o peso ajuda
> (a partir do minuto 4, e vale a pena ir directamente ao tube para ver em HD)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_M9JsQ3KHA



Concordo contigo e aqui esta a prova como o peso ajuda e muito


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

O video demostra bem a força deste tipo de tempestades


----------

